# Show us your hop stash



## BottloBill (17/6/16)

I wonder if the wife will let me plug the coolroom back in>_>
This what I have in the brewery freezer and what arrived today that won't fit in:huh:


----------



## mattymcfatty (17/6/16)

Wow! That's impressive. You dealin?


----------



## tugger (17/6/16)

Bagging up some centennial.


----------



## BottloBill (17/6/16)

tugger said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1466151467.902667.jpg
> Bagging up some centennial.


What no vac sealer:blink:


----------



## BottloBill (17/6/16)

mattymcfatty said:


> Wow! That's impressive. You dealin?


 supply on demand


----------



## spog (17/6/16)

BottloBill said:


> I wonder if the wife will let me plug the coolroom back in>_>
> This what I have in the brewery freezer and what arrived today that won't fit in:huh:


Holy snappin duckshit ! Today I broke down and vaccum sealed some hops I ordered from Yob and was very pleased with my stash and then you posted your pic....farrrrk.


----------



## MartinOC (17/6/16)

I wonder how long before Yob responds to this with piccies that will make your eyes bleed.......


----------



## BottloBill (17/6/16)

MartinOC said:


> I wonder how long before Yob responds to this with piccies that will make your eyes bleed.......


 I'm just getting started


----------



## Judanero (17/6/16)

I think everyone is waiting for the mic drop that is Yobs freezer.

Yours is pretty epic too though BB :beer:


----------



## MartinOC (17/6/16)

Penis-



Judanero said:


> I think everyone is waiting for the mic drop that is Yobs freezer Penis.
> 
> Yours is pretty epic too though BB :beer:


FTFY

Hmm....'not sure if I fixed that quite enough......


----------



## Yob (24/6/16)

so this is the freezer side of my side by side, the fridge side is my kegerator.





Top shelf has about 5kg including backyard flowers

second down about 5-7kg

third about 10kg

bottom.. er... 10-15kg?

would have been a lot more in there if I didn't keep giving it away to folks


----------



## mofox1 (24/6/16)

I'll have some... h34r:


----------



## Yob (24/6/16)

mofox1 said:


> I'll have some... h34r:


you have nowhere to put it...


----------



## mofox1 (24/6/16)

Yob said:


> you have nowhere to put it...


Dammit - why did I mention that before? I did manage to fit the ones from the house freezer back in the hop/yeast freezer after the last brew day. Implies the house freezer now has space...


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (24/6/16)

This is what is left after using 33kg of wet and 19kg of dry.

Gotta start brewing soon, but have to get the brewshed in order first. Plumbing, hot/cold water, sink, drainage, 15amp power supply and a good clean before I can brew.


----------



## Yob (24/6/16)

Not a bad first season


----------



## droid (24/6/16)




----------



## CheekyPanda (24/6/16)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> This is what is left after using 33kg of wet and 19kg of dry.
> 
> Gotta start brewing soon, but have to get the brewshed in order first. Plumbing, hot/cold water, sink, drainage, 15amp power supply and a good clean before I can brew.


What a fantastic site.


----------



## Yob (24/6/16)

BottloBill said:


> I wonder if the wife will let me plug the coolroom back in>_>
> This what I have in the brewery freezer and what arrived today that won't fit in:huh:


A lot of big rubber bands in there Bill  :super: :beer:


----------



## BottloBill (24/6/16)

Yob said:


> A lot of big rubber bands in there Bill  :super: :beer:


Shiiiit, my rubber band collection doesn't even fit in my bar fridge


----------



## tugger (29/6/16)

I love cascade.


----------



## Yob (29/6/16)

What are you using for the second addition and the dry hop?


----------



## tugger (29/6/16)

Ammerillo


----------



## tugger (29/6/16)

I have to confess. That's in the reefer at work. 
Yesterday I dry hopped 100kg of mixed hops in a double ipa.


----------



## tugger (29/6/16)

I sniffed every bag as I opened them and savoured the moment. The aromas were heavenly.


----------



## rude (29/6/16)

Where's work Tugger ?

I also like cascade but my stash is similar to Droids


----------



## tugger (29/6/16)

Please don't take it the wrong way. 
I'm not able to post on a public forum where I work. There's all kinds of looneys out there.


----------



## SBOB (29/6/16)

tugger said:


> I have to confess. That's in the reefer at work.
> Yesterday I dry hopped 100kg of mixed hops in a double ipa.
> 
> 
> ...


So, as Yob would say, just a regular homebrew sized double batch then?


----------

